# Hi can we wear black pants to work?



## Patty (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi can we wear black pants to work?  Thanks a lot


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 30, 2021)

That very much depends on what state you are in and the state of the store.
States like Washington and California make it so Target has to legally allow black pants.
Most stores in those in those states are not going to give you a hard time.
In other states, the rules are that black pants have to be allowed but in most states they aren't going to be that flexible.
Some may but don't count on it.


----------



## Logo (Oct 30, 2021)

I stopped harping on dress code when a TM pointed out handbook states any solid color pant preferably khaki. Green cargo? Sure why not.


----------

